# Monster 90 pound flathead



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

MONSTER ALERT! 
Doug Stange-Chief editor of the Catfish-Insider-Magazine landed this monster 90 lb flathead while blue cat-fishing on Lake Tawakoni, Tx. The fish was caught on a 1.5oz jighead with cut shad. Released to fight another day.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whoa


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I want to see one down here...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------

